# May, Fort Whaley Interest Check Before The Hard Work.



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone interested in a mini rally to Fort Whaley Campground in Whaleyville, MD in mid May? I would love to get together with more camping folks with outbacks. Most rally's are a little far for my little guys at this point. Let me know what you all think


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like Spam (or worse) to me. No way I will ever click on those links gwsfwfv.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Looks like Spam (or worse) to me. No way I will ever click on those links gwsfwfv.
> 
> DAN


Yes very odd. I'm sure an administrator will look into that.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for reporting this!

Rick


----------

